# Can i smoke my bud immedietle?



## red_ss (Jun 22, 2008)

what do you think guys?? is there is any way to dry your weed and smoke it right after you choap? i tried it actuly i cut the wet bud with sccisors and mix with tobbac then smoke.. but tobbaco shoul be more than weed to burn the wet weed


----------



## Aurora_Indicas_Dad (Jun 22, 2008)

if you want to sample a bud,either put it on your windowsill for a day or so,or you can go buy a food hydrator and do it that way..just be careful not to dry it out in the dehydrator too long.this will give you an idea of how the buzz will be,but as far as taste,you wont know that til your done dryin out your buds the right way. i'd suggest hangin them for 5 days,then distribute em into paper bags (dont put too many in each bag..use multiple bags) you can put a plate on the bottom of the bag,and stand your buds on the plate,with the stem sticking up) open the bag once or twice a day to avoid mold from forming. after you do this for a week or so (you be the judge) then put them in glass canning jars and put them somewhere cool and dark.


----------



## MrPuffAlot (Jun 22, 2008)

sure why not..

make sure you have a good lighter and a pipe bong that doesnt
get hot.


----------



## MrPuffAlot (Jun 22, 2008)

http://www.marijuanapassion.com/forum/showthread.php?t=27428


----------



## red_ss (Jun 22, 2008)

Thank you guys for the valible information
-how can i dry in the  oven ?? Temp + how long


----------



## gettinggray1964 (Jun 22, 2008)

you can try drying it in a toaster oven on like warm, put you bud on a piece of foil as to how long just check it often and turn it around so it dries even.


----------



## johnnybuds (Jun 22, 2008)

red_ss said:
			
		

> what do you think guys?? is there is any way to dry your weed and smoke it right after you choap? i tried it actuly i cut the wet bud with sccisors and mix with tobbac then smoke.. but tobbaco shoul be more than weed to burn the wet weed




The longer the cure  the better it taste:hubba:


----------



## nikimadritista (Jun 22, 2008)

You can try it but it won't be as good... Time makes them chemicals blend in nicely and give you a satisfying smoke... Better to wait a while than go for the fresh herb... It can still get you high but letting it dry proper is definitely worth it. My experience that is....


----------



## red_ss (Jun 23, 2008)

Thank you very much Guys..


----------



## Runbyhemp (Jun 23, 2008)

I usually put a bud in a brown paper bag, and leave it at the back of my monitor or on top of the HPS. It's usually ok to smoke after a day, bit harsh though.


----------



## kubefuism (Jun 23, 2008)

Sorry man.  Fresh (wet, just chopped) weed will not get you high.  When the plant dries, chemicals convert to CBD.  The chemical that gets you high. A drying process is nessicary for a buzz.  As far as the oven goes, which I have never tried personally, I've only needed three days for dry bud, but you will want it on its lowest setting with the door cracked slightly, and keep a very close eye.  Good luck brother, quick dry what you need to hold you over untill the long process is completed.  :watchplant:


----------



## ChatNoir (Jun 23, 2008)

You can but it is not recommended unless it is for testing purposes. Bud is like wine, you must cure it for some time before you can consume it... Otherwise you'll be tasting a sour and unripe but in potency.


----------

